# Dtps Purple Martin ‘KS’



## Elena (Mar 25, 2009)

This little guy is flowering again, this time with two spikes. I don't grow many Phals but I like this one. It' compact, nice colour and a very pleasant scent too.

The cross is Dtps Kenneth Schubert x P. violacea. 
Dtps Kenneth Schubert is Doritis pulcherrima x P. violacea

On my screen the colour is spot on


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2009)

:clap: Oh way too cute!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## nikv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## snow (Mar 25, 2009)

so cute


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

neat


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 25, 2009)

That's really pretty!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice. I'd like a blue (I mean violet) phal eventually.


----------



## Elena (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!



smartie2000 said:


> I'd like a blue (I mean violet) phal eventually.



Out of the 6 Phals that I have, 5 are either 'blue' or will hopefully be 'blue'


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmmm, they're not that common here!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2009)

nice blue!!!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm, they're not that common here!



Nope, they are not that common here either so it's a matter of keeping an eye out for them and occasional luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2009)

Great blue! Is it easier to flower than Kenneth Schubert?


----------



## Bolero (Mar 26, 2009)

That is a stunning colour with the green leaves and black background, the contrast is amazing.


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Great color, you don't see many that blue.


----------



## Elena (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

Dot, I can't comment on Kenneth Schubert because I don't have one but this one is seems easy. It flowered last around Oct time, I then stuck it under lights so it was fairly warm and bright during winter and as you can see didn't take long to re-spike.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

I wish I could get my violencia to re-bloom. For what I paid for it, it should be popping out blooms like the Octo-mom!


----------



## Elena (Mar 26, 2009)

It's not ‘Krull’s Navy Blue’ x ‘Crystelle’, by any chance, is it? I got a seedling from Ratcliffe last summer and, ouch, that was one pricey Phal baby


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

No, no names, I can't afford to have vendors upset w/ me!


----------



## Elena (Mar 26, 2009)

:rollhappy:


----------



## john mickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Where did you get it ? - john


----------



## Elena (Mar 26, 2009)

Regal Orchids (I'm in UK)


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, I really like this one!


----------

